

Steve Jobs Health Worries Escalate - boh
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/02/17/benzinga869515.DTL&tsp=1

======
dansingerman
Do we really need any more prurient speculation over Steve Jobs' health? Can't
the media just leave him alone until he wants to put himself back in the
public eye?

~~~
kevin_morrill
I think a more constructive effort would be to have a real discussion about
cancer and things we can do to accelerate research towards a cure.

For those interested in joining that discussion, check out
<http://fastercures.org/>

~~~
alecco
I'd rather discuss first already proven preventive measures than theoretical
cures.

~~~
kevin_morrill
Fair enough. One of the surprising ones to me was that obesity is a leading,
preventable causes of cancer. More are documented at
<http://www.canceriq.org/causes.html>

I need to go to McDonalds less :)

------
trustfundbaby
Wish there were more actual news in here ... all that is says is that the
National Enquirer is going to run pictures of Jobs looking frail and gaunt.

------
ck2
Photo the tabloids are about to publish:
[http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/4d5c75d8cadcbbc41b1...](http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/4d5c75d8cadcbbc41b160000/steve-
jobs-sick.jpg)

But then how is he meeting President Obama tomorrow?

------
woan
I can just imagine the question of Steve Jobs' health coming up at the next
White House press briefing or POTUS interview.

Given that his health does directly impact Apple stock price, I think it is
fair game to a large degree.

